# UVEX Hats - Safety Recall



## dieseldog (19 July 2013)

I was googling UVEX after reading the thread about them and thinking a nice vented hat would be nice when I saw this on their website http://www.uvex-sports.de/en/equestrian/

IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE uvex riding helmets exxential (formerly uvision) and supersonic elegance

In May 2013 the Swedish consumer agency Konsumentverket tested 11 riding helmets from various manufacturers and 10 helmets received complaints. One of these helmets is a uvex helmet  the model exxential (formerly uvision). Due to this test result we then subjected helmets from all our series to extensive in-house testing and determined that some helmets do not conform to standards related to penetration resistance and/or shock absorption. In the case of an accident this may result in injuries.
Even though not all helmets are affected, we take our principle of protecting people very seriously. If you own a riding helmet of the model exxential (formerly uvision), uvision elegance or supersonic elegance, please immediately cease using it as you will not be able to determine yourself whether your helmet is affected.
Please return the helmet to the dealer where you purchased it. We will retrofit your helmet or provide a replacement helmet that is at least equivalent. As a German manufacturer of quality products we would like to offer our sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.
Please do not hesitate to contact uvex at Tel.: +49 911 9774-0 if you have any questions. We thank you for your much-appreciated cooperation and hope that you will continue to place trust in our products made in Germany


----------



## mil1212 (20 July 2013)

Interesting, thank you for posting as hadn't heard of this anywhere. I am pretty sure mine is a Uvision, but I have no recollection of where I brought it from, hmmmm!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (21 July 2013)

Thanks for that as I have a couple o those and know someone else with one.  Bought mine online from Germany so will be giving used a call as how best to go from there!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (22 July 2013)

Anyone with one of these then it needs to be returned to Uvex pronto.  

I have just spoken with a very helpful lady at Uvex.  For hats in the UK they need an email with your name and address, they then arrange a courier to collect the hats and will replace them.

The lady I spoke to was Tina and the email address is sales@uvex.de

My hats were purchased as long ago as 2010 and they want them back, they are not bothered about having receipts for them or them being returned via the retailer, just get them back to them.


----------



## Tempi (22 July 2013)

I have 2 Uvex Uvisions, only problem is they are the only 2 hats I own!  Riding daily and competing every weekend sending them back is going to be a nightmare for me.... I will email Tina now and find out what to do.  

Thanks for the info


----------



## cazzy (22 July 2013)

We are a retailer holdiing stock of Uvex Hats.   
Yes we did receive an email stating that due to an administative/manufacturing problem there was to be  a delay in sellng the hats and we should take off our shelves.
It was apparently a labelling issue!
This morning I received an email saying all clear and hats could go on general sale to the public except for one model.
I have copied and pasted the email below, so bottom line is we can sell the hats. 


From: S.Sirries@uvex.de [S.Sirries@uvex.de]
Sent: 19 July 2013 12:54
Subject: uvex Release of Sales Stop


Dear uvex Partners in the UK, 

We are very happy to inform you that we can release the sales stopp in the UK for the uvex helmets. 

The administrational problems have been solved. 

The only helmet model that is not released is the model exxential. 
We kindly ask you to make the helmets ready to be send and we will arrange a pick up of these helmets. 
We just need to know how many boxes you have to be picked up! 

Thank you very much and we are very much looking forward to have a successful partnership with you in the future. 

best regards 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Sirries


UVEX SPORTS GmbH & Co. KG
Würzburger Straße 154
DE-90766 Fürth

Telefon: +49 911 9774 4234
Fax: +49 911 9774 4355
Mobil: +4915158246410
mailto:S.Sirries@uvex.de
http://www.uvex.de


----------



## dressage_diva (23 July 2013)

cazzy said:



			We are a retailer holdiing stock of Uvex Hats.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Cazzy I'm still going to email Uvex to double-check (I bought a Uvision from CHIO Aachen in 2011 and I love it).

Out of interest would you mind PM me your retailer details? I didn't think anyone in the UK now sold Uvex hats and I'd love to know where I could buy them from in future as the hat is so comfy and fits me the best of all riding hats I've ever tried.


----------



## longdog (23 July 2013)

we are waiting delivery as well, so I don't think there will be any problem getting them anywhere in the UK


----------



## dressage_diva (24 July 2013)

longdog said:



			we are waiting delivery as well, so I don't think there will be any problem getting them anywhere in the UK 

Click to expand...

Can you PM me your shop details too? Thanks


----------



## noname (24 July 2013)

cazzy said:



			We are a retailer holdiing stock of Uvex Hats.   
Yes we did receive an email stating that due to an administative/manufacturing problem there was to be  a delay in sellng the hats and we should take off our shelves.
It was apparently a labelling issue!
This morning I received an email saying all clear and hats could go on general sale to the public except for one model.
I have copied and pasted the email below, so bottom line is we can sell the hats. 


From: S.Sirries@uvex.de [S.Sirries@uvex.de]
Sent: 19 July 2013 12:54
Subject: uvex Release of Sales Stop


Dear uvex Partners in the UK, 

We are very happy to inform you that we can release the sales stopp in the UK for the uvex helmets. 

The administrational problems have been solved. 

The only helmet model that is not released is the model exxential. 
We kindly ask you to make the helmets ready to be send and we will arrange a pick up of these helmets. 
We just need to know how many boxes you have to be picked up! 

Thank you very much and we are very much looking forward to have a successful partnership with you in the future. 

best regards 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Sirries


UVEX SPORTS GmbH & Co. KG
Würzburger Straße 154
DE-90766 Fürth

Telefon: +49 911 9774 4234
Fax: +49 911 9774 4355
Mobil: +4915158246410
mailto:S.Sirries@uvex.de
http://www.uvex.de

Click to expand...

Do you stock the batch tested Uvex helmets that are allowed under British Eventing rules? I purchased my Uvex from Germany and BE would not tag it because its not batch tested.  Really frustrating because some people are wearing them BE. I e-mailed Zebra products but they didn't bother to reply. Too busy endorsing pro's!!!


----------



## mil1212 (19 September 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old story! Has anyone had any bother with Uvex? They arranged a courier to pick my hat up very promptly, but that was over a month ago and are now not replying to me :/ wish I had never sent it back.


----------



## Tempi (19 September 2013)

My first helmet they did very quickly, I contacted them re sending my other helmet back and have heard nothing at all.  I keep emailing but not getting any response....


----------



## Leg_end (19 September 2013)

I've had the same issue. I put a post on their FB page and they replied. I PMd them the info and have had nothing back yet... I chased again this morning


----------



## mil1212 (19 September 2013)

Tempi said:



			My first helmet they did very quickly, I contacted them re sending my other helmet back and have heard nothing at all.  I keep emailing but not getting any response....
		
Click to expand...




Leg_end said:



			I've had the same issue. I put a post on their FB page and they replied. I PMd them the info and have had nothing back yet... I chased again this morning 

Click to expand...

So it's not just me they are ignoring then. They had been super efficient up to now and they have been ignoring my emails for weeks. Will have a look at their FB.


----------



## Leg_end (19 September 2013)

They've sent me a PM saying they can't help... Which is great  I've just emailed the director of equestrian for Uvex so will see what he says. I have to say I love the helmet but am really upset with their customer service.


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (19 September 2013)

I emailed them about a month ago and no response at all. Currently in Germany, need a new hat and not sure whether to buy a new Uvex or not now
.


----------



## Eqwynne (30 September 2013)

~ Clear Light ~ said:



			I emailed them about a month ago and no response at all. Currently in Germany, need a new hat and not sure whether to buy a new Uvex or not now
.
		
Click to expand...

Hi There, I hope that i am able to be of some assistance.  I have read this thread and the individual posts and would like to advise the following.  uvex will happily replace your helmet directly.  Please send the helmet/s in question with an accompanying letter of explanation, preceded by an email to the factory in Germany.  Your helmet will be replaced and returned to you.  This does however take some time with the factories being in Furth which cannot be helped.

Which Facebook page have you been looking at?  There is the German page, and there is also a new British one; uvexequestrianuk, please feel free to visit that one as it is visited on a daily basis by the gentleman S.Sirries that some of you have emailed/written to.  (s.sirries@uvex.de) Please email Simon Sirries directly with both the details of your helmet and you, so that he may direct your communication to the correct person within the organisation.  With over 2000 employees it is important that a clear path/trail is followed when returning your product.

The matter of the recall is this:  An independent testing house in Sweden Konsumentverket took 11 helmet brands for testing in May 2013.  Ten helmets received complaints, one of which was the uvex exxential (previously called the uvision).  uvex decided to recall the standard kitemarked exxential helmet in order that they may address the complaint and work to further improve the protection it offered. They also applied this in-house re-testing to all the models in their product range.  They do not accept compromise and took these steps in order to protect the retailer and ultimately the consumer.  

Interestingly uvex was the only manufacturer to choose to take these steps and to take the opportunity to further improve the protection afforded by their helmets.  The remaining nine manufacturers did not react to the findings of the testing house because they felt that the because the helmets were already batch tested and kitemarked by BSI that any alterations or adjustments were merely superfluous. Only uvex reacted to any findings.  That is because safety is highest on their list of priorities and not economic gain.

It has to be noted as an example that BMW only recently recalled 40,000 cars due to a potential diesel/flammable issue, and that this too was done to protect the customers.

I hope this helps!


----------

